# Quick M9/92 question



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

Do Model 92 grips fit the M9? I'm picking up a M9 with crimson trace grips and I just don't like them, so I want to put factory stock on, but can only find model 92 grips. Incidentally, does anyone want some crimson trace M9 grips?


Thanks,


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I believe the stock grips are the same for both the 92 and M9. You might PM Mike Barham since he would know for sure.

May I ask what it is you do not like about the CT grips? Is it the bulkier size or what.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*M9/92 grips*

The M-9 and 92 grips are identical. I have a pair of standard Beretta plastic grips in an old Hogue plastic case that the Hogue Panel style rubber grips (like those found on the Inox 96 and 92 have). You are welcome to them. Just PM me you address and I'll mail them. I have more comfort and security with the Hogue panel style (without finger grooves) on my two 96's.

By the way, I have the LaserMax LMS-1441 in my Bruniton finish 96. Dead on accurate and does not add any bulk. 3 year warranty and so far no issues.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> The M-9 and 92 grips are identical. I have a pair of standard Beretta plastic grips in an old Hogue plastic case that the Hogue Panel style rubber grips (like those found on the Inox 96 and 92 have). You are welcome to them. Just PM me you address and I'll mail them. I have more comfort and security with the Hogue panel style (without finger grooves) on my two 96's.
> 
> By the way, I have the LaserMax LMS-1441 in my Bruniton finish 96. Dead on accurate and does not add any bulk. 3 year warranty and so far no issues.


That's a very generous offer, Scratchshooter40. Thanks for making a fellow shooter's life a little easier/brighter!

I should mention, however, that the older Beretta 92 grips may not fit properly on the newer frames that have the large-headed hammer pin that sticks-out slightly and rides in a groove on the bottom edge of the slide (broken slide capture mod from the factory). If I remember correctly, the (left?) grip has to have a circular relief cut for the larger head of the newer hammer pin; older guns had a flush-fitting pin, so no relief cut was needed. I suppose a handy person with a moto-grinder could carve a relief cut in the appropriate spot of the older style grip, if done with care (panel is not very thick in this area). It's also possible that the guns in question are both of the same approximate vintage, and the grips will work without modification. Just thought I'd mention it, as I've seen this type of problem crop-up before with the M9/92FS.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*92/96 grip generations*

Roger that on the grip difference in the generation of the handgun. Hogue Grips come with an insert that can and does need to be used depending on the age of the handgun and its hammer pin. The grips I have are from a 96 purchased last year to replace an older model. Hope they will serve in this instance.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Scratchshooter40 said:


> ...
> Hogue Grips come with an insert that can and does need to be used depending on the age of the handgun and its hammer pin.
> ...


I did not know this; handy info to have! Thanks again!


----------



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

Cool, thanks.

I will PM you when I get the gun. I don't like the laser grips because my hands are TOO large (yes, even though its a m9). The laser housing interferes with my grip. Its not bad and I'd use them in a pinch, but I'd prefer not to have them.

Thanks again.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

No problem. I also have a pair of Hogue panel style rubber grips like I use on mine taking up space in my parts drawer. I also have fairly large hands and you can have them if you want them. I will mail also. Try an inox with the black rubber grips at your local gunshop. If that works for you, I'll send the Hogue, if not I'll send the OEM plastic. Your call.


----------

